# Fischsterben in Brandenburg



## Georg Baumann (5. Juli 2019)

Sowohl der LAV Brandenburg als auch mehrere regionale Zeitungen berichten über ein Fischsterben in der Schwarzen Elster. Grund ist ein deutlich zu niedriger pH-Wert. Was die Ursache dafür ist, ist allerdings noch unklar. Vermutlich sind Einleitungen von Grundwasser mit niedrigem pH Wert verantwortlich. Da die Schwarze Elster wegen des fehlendes Regens sehr wenig Wasser führt, sind die Auswirkungen besonders verheerend. 
Außerdem wird in der Region eine Ferngasleitung verlegt. Es wird vermutet, dass gehobenes saures Grundwasser widerrechtlich in den Fluss geleitet wurde, teilt das angefragte Landesamt für Umwelt mit. Die Ermittlungen laufen

https://www.lavb.de/pressemitteilun...eumnisse-der-landesbehoerden-und-ihre-folgen/

https://www.lr-online.de/lausitz/el...sterbens-in-der-schwarzen-elster_aid-40069441


----------



## hans albers (12. Juli 2019)




----------



## geomujo (13. August 2019)

Sowohl die Verockerung als auch der fehlende Niederschlag / zu hohe Verdunstung sind rein menschgemachte Probleme.
Aber es ist ja nicht nur die schwarze Elster - im Nachbarthread hab ich ja einige aktuelle Beipsiele aufgelistet.

Warum wird zu dem Thema nicht mal der DAFV inkl. Behördenvertreter/Minister interviewt?!
Nach meiner Einschätzung geht vom Klimawandel eine größere Gefahr für den Angler aus also von irgendwelchen militanten Tier'Schutz'Organisationen.


----------

